# PI thoughts and hints



## davidambro (Jun 5, 2013)

I am a USN Vet, 64 yrs OOOOOLD and living in Bago City PI, since Nov. 2014.
1) Though people assured me that I could buy anything here that I wanted, sadly I found that this wasn't true. I do shop on Lazada but I found that there are Freight Forwarders that will ship things purchased in USA to here at a reasonable fee. You will have to look these up for yourselves.

2)The VAMC only takes care of Service Connected Disabilities. I've been trying to fight this but it is a fight that I have undertaken alone and it is a losing fight. The only assistance I have obtained was a great deal of criticism regarding this, the way I write my complaints... but nobody offered to write emails to our Pres. Also, for those of you who are interested the Foreign Medical Program is here ( you have to ask your VAMC Dr. though, they won't offer it on their own).

3) VISA I am currently trying to get my wife approved for a US VISA but have run into several problems. a) I haven't done my taxes, I pay them, I simply don't file for my refunds. The DHS/INS requires copies of the last two years taxes. b) they want a co-sponsor; none of my friends are still alive so I am stuck with having my adult handicapped son do this for us. I am supporting him but he does do some temporary jobs occasionally but it appears no one wants to hire him permanently. So it is iffy as to whether she will be approved. I personally do not understand this new requirement; especially since our wonderful government just approved to allow 8800 Syrian refugees to live in the USA who do not have to fill out the ton of forms we had to or obtain a co-sponsor... but then such things appear to be common now a days.

4) I haven't checked on this but the Ohio rep. who represents the district I have my home in has sponsored a bill that would allow Veterans who are 100% service connected to fly space available flights. I don't know if it has passed or failed, you'll have to check on it yourselves. Often I have encountered veterans who appear to be jealous of any veterans who receive the same benefit they do; which has always seemed very odd to me.

5) To anyone who is not paying attention to the news but who comes to this forum. What with the Chinese building up troops on the disputed islands, and N. Korea testing ICBM's; it may be wise to have a "BUGOUT" plan. A Bugout plan is a plan that one comes up with to vacate one's self and one's family in the event of a) natural disaster, b) armed invasion c) an angry mother in law ( oh just kidding with c) but the other stuff is real... So I am suggesting that you all have a plan in the event we all have to BUGOUT! 

6) It used to be that I was respected everywhere I went here, and I was given first place to hire a cab. However; this past Sunday, people disrespected me, bumped into me, ignored me when I was standing trying to get a cab and actually rushed ahead of me. This was the only good thing, for me, about living here and now that it has changed... well I am sure you know. I can only guess this new disrespect is due to the current political climate here. It should be noted that there have been thousands of Chinese immigrating to the PI, are they spies or soldiers waiting to act on a command from their superiors in China? I can only guess. That the US President was insulted and that the current climate is anti-American only says to me that these people wish to be part of China and Good Luck with that! Maybe they should take a look at Tibet after the Chinese took it over, or tweet the Dhali LLama? Ok. Enough of my thoughts. Bye


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

1. As far as getting what we need to buy... it really depends on where you live. In Manila or Cebu there are better options. Here, in Iloilo, it is a bit limited, but getting better. 

2. Yes, the VA here only takes care of service related and we are lucky to have that much. What other foreign country can we get VA care at all? I am too far from Manila to use them, though. In the US I used the VA exclusively for my health care needs.

3-6. I really don't know anything about that.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tukaram said:


> 1. As far as getting what we need to buy... it really depends on where you live. In Manila or Cebu there are better options. Here, in Iloilo, it is a bit limited, but getting better.
> 
> 2. Yes, the VA here only takes care of service related and we are lucky to have that much. What other foreign country can we get VA care at all? I am too far from Manila to use them, though. In the US I used the VA exclusively for my health care needs.
> 
> 3-6. I really don't know anything about that.


Baguio is getting better at availability of items we expats need and want. Best place I found up there was at SM mall when it first opened. Bad part is the slow drive or taxi ride due to all the traffic.
Down here in the low-lands the best places I've found for shopping and restaurants etc is in Angeles City and Subic Bay. These places lack for nothing and many stores are in the areas for everything needed. So if you drive and leave Baguio from time to time, these are the places to shop.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Are you in Baguio City or Bago City? As far as I know there is only 1 Baguio but several Islands have a Bago City on them.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

David is there any reason you don't want to retire here? Or if you are only trying to get your wife a US Visa I guess you have two years to file your taxes online but I couldn't imagine why you'd want to return to the states.

I really hope that the 100% disability for veterans doesn't pass or I'll never get a spot on a military hop it's tough already sometimes you're stuck for a month in places, those that claim 100% disability, some sure get around alright and if I'm not mistaken get more than double what I get for my 20 year retirement so they don't really need that spot but I sure do.

The happiness and lack of discipline is the norm and I never get used to it and probably won't, I will avoid these services or places and find others, I had an issue also with the trikes and ended walking or using my bike for months and then we bought a very used car also thought about a trike, sure fixed that trick, you don't want to live here and not have your own transportation because they want you to pay extra and if you don't ... well the crab mentality rears it's ugly head.


----------

